# Boxing day- Pembrokeshire Hunt



## trefilan (22 December 2007)

Does anyone know whether it is going to happen? the kennels have kennel cough. have any other hunts had this and what happened?
boo hoo, i was going to go too


----------



## severnmiles (22 December 2007)

Yes, we're (Tivyside) out with it aswell, may make Boxing Day but no Christmas Eve.  Damn Barber brothers share too much  :grin:


----------

